# Upgrade Advice:  D300 vs. D90



## matpoh (Sep 3, 2008)

I am looking to pass my D80 on to another and get a new Nikon body.  I have read lots of specs on both and really don't know what to go with so I thought some comments might be helpful.  I shoot 85% sports photography for two local papers and the rest general family stuff.  I have the following lenses

Nikkor 18-70 
Nikkor 28-200
Sigma 28-300
Tamron 2x Teleconverter

I understand the D300 is probably a bit better quality albeit an older product.  I guess the D90 will have the same sensor as the D300.  I really don't see myself using the video feature on the D90 more than just a whim here and there.  Money is not a huge concern as far as the body is concerned.  I had recently thought of selling my D80 and the Sigma lens above as I like the pic quality a bit better with the 28-200.

I'm not really confused, just curious on some others thoughts....


----------



## sabbath999 (Sep 3, 2008)

Do not guess the D90 will have the same sensor... wait until you have it CONFIRMED that it will have the same sensor before you decide.

If it does, then you have a quandary indeed. If it doesn't, then the D300 is a VASTLY superior camera.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 3, 2008)

The D80 is likely to come down in price soon with the introduction of the D90.  Something to think about.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Sep 3, 2008)

epp_b said:


> The D80 is likely to come down in price soon with the introduction of the D90.  Something to think about.




he already has a D80....


Nikon usually runs their sensors down the line as they are developed... so it's most likely the same sensor.... BUT the only thing that might change that is the video...

I was kinda in this situation too... but the D90 in Canada will most likely be $1200-$1300 ..... This is around the price range you can pick a used D300 right know with low shutter counts.... for me it's a no brainer... the D300 wins for tough body, 150k shutter rating, 51 af points, shooting banks, fine tuning lens presets, most likely better ISO performance etc..

I'm just waiting for a few more to flood the market as D700's are starting to stock up.... getting the 24-70 first while i'm waiting....


----------



## matpoh (Sep 3, 2008)

epp_b said:


> The D80 is likely to come down in price soon with the introduction of the D90.  Something to think about.



I read this as if I am selling my D80, doing it sooner rather than later would bring me more $$$.

I am also leaning to the D300 as of now, but I guess waiting till I can hold a D90 in a store and mess with the movie mode a bit might help.  Since I use a lot of action shots, I guess the D300 shooting at 6fps (or 8 with grip) over the 4.5 on the D90 is a bit of a plus.


----------



## sabbath999 (Sep 3, 2008)

matpoh said:


> I read this as if I am selling my D80, doing it sooner rather than later would bring me more $$$.
> 
> I am also leaning to the D300 as of now, but I guess waiting till I can hold a D90 in a store and mess with the movie mode a bit might help.  Since I use a lot of action shots, I guess the D300 shooting at 6fps (or 8 with grip) over the 4.5 on the D90 is a bit of a plus.



Personally, I think a bigger plus of the D300 for action shots is the 51 point autofocus system, which is scary-good.


----------



## djacobox372 (Sep 3, 2008)

I highly doubt the d90 will meter with non-cpu lenses--so if you like to shoot older glass, go with the d300.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 4, 2008)

Save yourself $700, sell off your 18-70 as well and get yourself a D90 and a used 17-55 f/2.8.


----------



## Tolyk (Sep 8, 2008)

Nikon D90: 23.6 x 15.8 mm CMOS sensor
Nikon D300: CMOS sensor, 23.6 x 15.8 mm

So, yeah. Same sensor. I'd still go for the D300 for sports, those focusing points are, as Sabbath so aptly put, scary good.


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Sep 9, 2008)

I, personally, would go for the D300. It is very much a professional-grade camera, whereas the D90, no matter how many features it has, will still fill the D80's slot of "big-boy's toy" (that's not to say that the D80/90 is/will be useless, they're both very good cameras). The D300 is totally weather-sealed, and while the D90 may be, I doubt it. Also, the high-ISO performance of the D300 and its faster frame rate will be a big plus when it comes to shooting sports.

Well, just my two penneth. Good luck whatever you choose!


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 9, 2008)

If Sw1tchFX (a camera shop employee) says to get the D90 that would be a pretty powerful message to me... :thumbup:

Also the D300 is already old technology (menus, features, etc) while the D90 is their newest offering. I think I'd go for the D90 and if I wanted more then the D700.  The D300 is finished, over, history, kapuut.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 9, 2008)

Man, I need to start reading these threads more closely before I make stupid comments


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 9, 2008)

Eh, don't worry about it. You're doing fine. It's all good.


----------

